# What Program Do You Use to Convert Files for SermonAudio?



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

Our church records sermons onto CDs then I convert them to mp3 for posting to SermonAudio. The program I use requires an annual renewal of the registration. Are there any freeware programs that will convert to 16kps mono mp3 for posting to SermonAudio out there? What do you all use?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 19, 2008)

I record my messages on a Sony Voice Recorder ICD-SX46, and convert the files to 16 bit monaural .wav files using the sony software provided.

Then I edit the file (cut out the bits of hymns at the beginning and end where I turn it off) using Audacity, as recommended by sermonaudio.

Finally, when I have the .wav I want, I convert it to MP3 using dBpoweramp

Essentially, I do what the sermonaudio site recommends, and it works. I paid a small one-off fee for dBpoweramp after a trial period. ($20 I think)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> I record my messages on a Sony Voice Recorder ICD-SX46, and convert the files to 16 bit monaural .wav files using the sony software provided.
> 
> Then I edit the file (cut out the bits of hymns at the beginning and end where I turn it off) using Audacity, as recommended by sermonaudio.
> 
> ...



That is essentially what I do, except starting with a CD file. But the $18 for dBpoweramp is an annual renewal and is starting to add up after 4 or 5 years. Just wondering if there is anything that does the conversion like dBpoweramp but is free?


----------



## Poimen (Apr 19, 2008)

We bought a great little machine called Handy Recorder that hooks up to our present sound system (from the 80s or earlier!) and it records the service as an mp3. It was about $300. 

The file is saved on a little chip, I put the chip in my laptop, drag the file off and then open it with Wavepad

Wavepad allows me to edit the file so I only get the sermon, save it as an 16 kbs mp3 and then it is ready for uploading to sermonaudio.com

Since the file is already an mp3, I also can burn the entire service or just the serrmon unto a CD.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 19, 2008)

dBpoweramp

The best free conversion tool.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 19, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> dBpoweramp
> 
> The best free conversion tool.





Fred turned me on to that program. Paying for it is worth it because it comes with a great encorder that is much better than the LAME encoder in my opinion. You could waste time to bring the huge file into Audacity and use a free LAME encoder but I've never been happy with the results.

Even though I record with MP3 at 128 kbps I always re-encode to 32 kbps before putting online and the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > dBpoweramp
> ...



Rich encoder are you talking about? (What is the name of that particular MP3 encoder?)


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been using Free WMA to MP3 Converter for about a year. It only does what it's name says but that's all I need it for. Then I use Audacity for editing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 20, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Fraunhofer IIS


----------



## Raj (Apr 20, 2008)

It's very helpful thread. Thank you everyone.


----------

